# GBP FX Calls



## Foibles1 (27 February 2016)

Hello All,

This is my inaugural post on your forums, and I wish I could say I was a slightly more educated investor.....but I can't. However, to save being tiresome and plain moronic.....I have tried to do some homework prior to posting.

Essentially, here are my 'thoughts, goals and plans'....

* In about 24 months from now, it is possible (40-50% chance) that I will be doing a fair amount of importing from a single overseas country. By 'a fair amount' I am also estimating around $5M AUD per annum...(but in the other currency of course)

* It is my view (rightly or wrongly) that the AUD will depreciate over this time...and against this currency (I think it likely the AUD will depreciate further against most currencies over this timeframe....but this is only my view)

* If I do not hedge against this likely depreciation, I will have to shell out more AUD to buy the other currency at the prevailing spot price

----OK, so nothing new here, you will likely say----

I suppose my question is - what 'instrument' is it that I should be looking for - what sort of currency hedge? Also, who do I 'buy' such a hedge from? What rate can I get, and what are my fixed and variable, initial and on-going charges?

I will want access to these funds somewhere between Q4 2017 and Q2 2018.....in fact if business were to go well, I would probably wish I had additional hedges all the way through....but I simply do not have the capital for this.

To make this example all the more simple - if I want the OPTION (but not obligation) to BUY $2M AUD worth of GBP on or around Dec 2017...where do I go to get this, what should I be looking for, what should I pay, etc?

Cheers,

Foibles1


----------

